# Delta metal/wood 14" bandsaw 28-380?



## jim engen (Nov 27, 2011)

I got this saw at a school auction but i don't understand what the gearing is for or how to use it. I see you can use step pulleys to change speeds but do i have to get another step pulley and put it on the middle shaft or what? 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Russell Pisciotta (Apr 9, 2012)

For wood I'd keep it on the fastest setting. The lower settings are for metal cutting.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I have that saw; mine came with a step pulley on the gearbox shaft. There were no adjustments for belt tension, so I assume that you just removed the belt from the gearbox pulley & put on a larger belt for the woodcutting pulley, if that makes any sense. I'd guess that you could shift the belt for metal cutting from step to step on the pulleys & it would be the right length for each combination of steps?

When I got mine, the lower end was full of oil for the gearbox. I cleaned it all out, and never intending to do any metal cutting, I just made a cover plate for where the gearbox went & put the gearbox on a shelf for possible future use. (or the next owner)

It's a great saw; I love the cast iron base. I got mine for free from a local prosthetic limb maker who had put it out by his dumpster. About $100 in replacement parts & I was in business.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

You are missing parts. Go here: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx (find your date), http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=3 (filter on bandsaws), and http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2460 
Dan Coleman


----------

